# [TOOL][HOWTO] ADB + Fastboot v1.0.31 for OS X Users Only [solve issues w/ ADB & 4.3]



## wad3g (Jun 15, 2011)

I've seen several people having issues on OS X trying to use ADB since the release of Android 4.3. In my case ADB recognized my device, but each time I ran _adb devices_ my device would be reported as offline. I downloaded the SDK from Google several times and always ended up with ADB v1.0.29 (4.2.2).

This will _should_ solve your OS X & ADB issues if you're running Android 4.3. This *ONLY* includes the ADB & Fastboot executable files and is for Mac OS X *ONLY*. I, like many others, do not need the full SDK. If you're not an app developer, like myself, this is all you need to have ADB working on your machine.

For any new OS X users I'll add a how to just so you don't have to go search for it else where:

How to setup ADB + Fastboot on OS X
_*Note*: This is for not for developers. This only includes ADB & Fastboot and is not the full Android SDK_

*Step 1*: Download the ZIP containing ADB & Fastboot

*Step 2*: Extract the ZIP to the directory of your choice

*Step 3*: Optional Create an environment variable
1. Open Terminal
2. Type _cd_ to take you to your home directory.

```
cd
```
3. Type _touch .profile_ to create a hidden file in your home directory named .profile

```
touch .profile
```
4. Type _open -e .profile_ to open the file you just created in TextEdit

```
open -e .profile
```
5. In the file, add the following:

```
export PATH=${PATH}:/PathToDirectoryWhereYouExtractedTheZIP
```
6. Save the file and close TextEdit, quit Terminal, and relaunch the Terminal

*Step 4*: In Terminal type _adb devices_, you should see your phone's corresponding serial number _Ex: HXM1005HNF012345 device_

```
adb devices
```
_*Note*_: If you choose not to create an environment variable from Step 3 it effects two things:
1. You will need to _cd_ to the directory containing ADB each time you want to run ADB.
2. When executing ADB commands you will need to add ./ in front of ADB. _Ex: ./adb devices_

Dropbox Download
Alternate Download


----------

